# Smallest Full-Size Dairy goat?



## Aped (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone know what the smallest breed of the full sized dairy goats is? It seems at one point or another I've read that all of them were the smallest except saanens or alpines.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm just going by what I've seen personally, but the Obs we have are tiny compared to our others...both smaller in stature and bulk.

I've seen some small LaManchas, and also some huge ones...it would probably depend on what bloodlines you buy, whatever breed.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

my lamancha is pretty petite.. but then i know a breeder who likes them big and one of his looks like a giraffe. 

my la mancha  out milks my sanaan - she's an easy keeper, quiet, extremely efficient with her feed to milk... and well behaved - a real gem!


----------



## username taken (Feb 3, 2010)

as a rule, toggenbergs hands down. they were originally bred to be small, compact dairy goats


----------



## Aped (Feb 3, 2010)

I went to a fair this past summer and I swear the toggenburgs there were HUGE! No other goat at the fair was as big as these, so I immediately ruled them out. I wonder if I was looking at some meat goat with toggenburg markings...


----------



## Mammawannagoat (Feb 11, 2010)

I was just reading this morning about Kinder goats.  I know they would more than fill my needs! Check out this great article.

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/sanderson95.html


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 11, 2010)

There are "old line" Toggs that are pretty compact, and then the "new style" toggs, which are huge.  
We have the huge ones, and they're taller than all our other goats.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Feb 11, 2010)

My toggs are also HUGE.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 11, 2010)

I think Oberhaslis are on the small side. I've also got a teeny little LaMancha doe, she's only about 95 pounds.


----------



## mcadams (Feb 19, 2010)

dont know what you mean by full sized, but my nigerian dwarf is small, maybe 50 pounds.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 19, 2010)

What about Alpines?  Are they considered big or small?  I had a goat as a child, that I thought was an alpine and she was pretty small.  I need to post a picture of her and see if anyone can tell me what breed she was.


----------



## Mammawannagoat (Feb 21, 2010)

mcadams said:
			
		

> dont know what you mean by full sized, but my nigerian dwarf is small, maybe 50 pounds.


I'd like to have a small dairy goat but not a mini or dwarf.  Their utters are often difficult to milk because of their small size.


----------



## doublebow (Feb 21, 2010)

I have had mixed beed dairy goats that were about 100 pounds and I really like that size.  But my Lamanchas and mini lamanchas are such good milkers. Quiet and professional. Supposedly there are several body types for the LM as a result of the process of developing the beed. Some are shorter and some are taller. All of mine so far have been tall and rangey like a Saanen.


----------

